# Old Corroded Ammo Disposal



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a handful of old, cruddy looking .06 rounds someone gave me once. I no longer have an .06 and wouldn't have shot these anyway. I'm not dumb enough to throw them in the trash but was thinking about digging a hole out back and tossing them in. Any better ideas? Thanks!


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

Give them to some one who has a bullet puller, they will know what to do with them


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Never put them in your trash,put them in your neighbors trash.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

By all means give them a to friend who reloads. The bullets will still be good as well as the brass after it has been cleaned.

If I find old corroded .22 shells I will pull the slug out of the brass and reuse the lead, burn the powder and brass in my fire pit outside and watch the fire works :lol:


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If you soak them in oil for a day or so you can put them right in the trash, they will not go off.

Even so.......i would give them to someone who reloads if you can.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

i think your local sheriffs department or state police will dispose of them for you if you give them a call


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

DIYsportsman said:


> i think your local sheriffs department or state police will dispose of them for you if you give them a call


Thats the last thing i would do. Our communities are so under policed as it is. Let them go after bad guys!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Just pull the bullet, dump the powder in some oil and put some oil in the shell to contaminate the primer.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Just pull the bullet, dump the powder in some oil and put some oil in the shell to contaminate the primer.


 Instead of dumping the powder in oil, dump it in your garden; nitrocellulose is great fertilizer. I agree with everything else. I would not try and reload the brass....most likely, if it is corroded, it is weak and will split on firing, and no one can predict where.
Just MHO..........


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

What's the best way to safely pull the bullet? I'm not a reloader so have no special tools...


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Bearblade said:


> What's the best way to safely pull the bullet? I'm not a reloader so have no special tools...


The easiest and cheapeast way is with a bullet puller, like the one below. You can get them in any gun shop that sells realoading stuff.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

junkman said:


> Never put them in your trash,put them in your neighbors trash.


Thanks for the laugh this morning.It was just what i needed.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

You could use a tubing cutter like what you use for brake lines, just cut the case in two and dump out the powder.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Whitetail1 said:


> Thanks for the laugh this morning.It was just what i needed.


 Always willing to help.:lol:


----------



## brock_gingery86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rugergundog said:


> If you soak them in oil for a day or so you can put them right in the trash, they will not go off.
> 
> Even so.......i would give them to someone who reloads if you can.


 
Common Misconception. If they are poor reloads, maybe. Most factory ammunition is sealed individually. In fact the USS Maine was blown up and sunk in 1898. On board was a rather Large quantity of Factory UMC ammunition. The wreck was later salvaged in 1911, and at the time, hundreds of these UMC rounds were consequently tested without a single misfire after being brought to the surface. All this after laying at the bottom of tropical salt waters for almost 13 years. 

Now, If I were you, give them to a handloader. Those rounds can sometimes be completely cleaned off when run through a case tumbler. Just make sure they are clean though, and the cases undamaged. In most instances the case itself has not deteriorated in anyway. They can then be shot, Bullets pulled and powder burned off, and the cases reused.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I recently put in a monster of a garabage disposal. it will grind pop bottles, 2x4s, hole chickens, soft balls, and baseballs. So I would imagine a bunch of old copper and brass wouldnt be much of a challenge.


----------

